
Touring the Mediocrity Factory - tjr
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2015/11/30/touring-the-mediocrity-factory-meeting-with-principal-of-rich-suburban-public-school/
======
teslabox
John Holt wrote "How Children Fail" in 1964. John Gatto wrote "Dumbing Us
Down: The Hidden Curriculum of Compulsory Schooling" in 1992. The more things
change, the more things stay the same.

> The proper place and best place for children to learn whatever they need or
> want to know is the place where until very recently almost all children
> learned it - in the world itself, in the mainstream of adult life.

\- [http://www.johnholtgws.com/how-children-fail-by-john-
holt/](http://www.johnholtgws.com/how-children-fail-by-john-holt/)

